# Funcionamiento del regulador 7805



## Juan de dios (Jun 6, 2007)

Hola,
¿alguien me puede explicar el cómo funciona este componente electrónico 7805? Me han explicado que es para regular la tensión.
Mi idea es coger una fuente de alimentación de 15 V AC, rectificar la corriente a CD y en cuestión lo que necesito son 9 voltios para activar un par de circuitos.
¿Alguien me ayuda?
Gracias.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 6, 2007)

Busca el datasheet del componente en datasheetcatalog.com, alldatasheet.com, datasheetarchive.com  y ahi tendras todas als especificaciones del componente
suerte


----------



## mabauti (Jun 6, 2007)

Tal vez te refieras al LM7805

Para regular a 9V se necesitara el LM7809


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 6, 2007)

http://comunidad.ciudad.com.ar/internacional/aruba/megat/nuevo4.htm

http://mipsa.p.lodz.pl/download/BazaWiedzy/zasilania/LM7805.pdf


----------



## Juan de dios (Jun 8, 2007)

gracias por la información.
¿alguien me puede decir que pin corresponde a la entrada, que pin a masa y que pin es la tensión regulada?
Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2007)

mirado de enfrente
entra la tension por la derecha, la patilla del centro y la aleta a masa, la salida regulada por la izquierda.

por favor mira aqui, in.ground,output

http://mipsa.p.lodz.pl/download/BazaWiedzy/zasilania/LM7805.pdf

has lo que te dice el fabricante
pagina 18  figura 8 
condensadores de 330nF y 100nf
yo le añadiria algun condensador electrolitico de 1000uF735V y 47uF/35V en paralelo con esos dos respectivamente.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 11, 2007)

una pregunta referida al tema.... para que son los condensadores que estan en esa figura?
gracias


----------



## Juan de dios (Jun 18, 2007)

Ya he conseguido montar el circuito y que me entregue 9 V con el 7809. Gracias a todos los que me habéis ayudado. Ahora tengo una duda, el transformador se calienta mucho o poco, no sé, he medido con el termómetro del téster y me alcanza unos 50ºC.
¿Es normal?
Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 18, 2007)

cuantos amperios chupa el circuito

Que amperaje y voltaje es el transformador.

50ºC creo que esd demasiado, pero esto ya lo juzgaremos en virtud de tu respuesta.


----------



## Juan de dios (Jun 18, 2007)

el transformador es de 220 a 15 V


----------



## Juan de dios (Jun 18, 2007)

y el amperaje no lo sé, pero lo utilizaré para los chips 4017 y lm3915 y sus respectivos led's.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 18, 2007)

el transformador debe ser muy pequeño de unos 300mA, suelen calentarse aunque no tengan nada conectado, perdidas en el cobre y el nucleo.

A pesar de tdo encuentro que se calieta mucho por alimentar  eso... no se... pocos datos.

Con un tester es facil medir el amperaje.

Lo que si que sera normal que se caliente es el 7809m puede que sea necesario un disipador o un trozo de chapa.


----------



## Juan de dios (Jun 19, 2007)

ahora le he vuelto a medir la temperatura, porque la otra vez al estar mal puesto un diodo se sobrecalentó, supongo yo. La temperatura que me alcanza el transformador es de 30ºC. Sólo lo he tenido puesto 10 minutos, al principio la temperatura era de 25-26ºC y a medida que pasaba el tiempo ha ido aumentando la temperatura. No sé si tendrá algo que ver pero no tenia conectado nada al circuito, es decir, que no consumía corriente. 
¿Alguien me comenta algo?
Gracias.


----------



## ChaD (Jun 29, 2007)

Bueno esta bien, cual es la temperatura ambiente? Igual, a un 7809 no le pongas mas de 1A sin disipador.... Y con esa corriente saliendo del transformador no deberia calentar. Ahh, como decias antes, que no sabias la corriente, para saberlo pone el tester junto a la carga (en serie) y vas a saber cuando consume esta. Saludos,


----------



## Alix10 (Nov 19, 2010)

hola: Disculpen alguien que pueda ayudar necesito saber  como calcular los datos de un LM7805, es decir como esta conformado por dentro los calculos para su potencia y corrientes tanto maxima como minima ya vi el datasheet, pero quiero saber todo lo que pasa por dentro con los transistores se los agradeceria mucchoo


----------

